# Any comments on the Swansea to Cork ferry (Fastnet Lines)?



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

We're thinking of taking the Swansea to Cork ferry with our m/h this year just to make a decent overnighter on board as part of the holiday and to see parts of Wales en route that we don't know very well. However the reviews on the Fastnet Lines website are pretty poor (small cabins, shabby boat, etc).
Does anybody have any recent experience of this route and advise us yes or no?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Tony,
This reply may be a bit late for you but we only got home yesterday so here goes.

We travelled out on the Swansea Cork ferry on the night of Friday 24th June. The crossing was extremely rough (no fault of Fastnet!!) and we were delayed by 3 hours because of the weather. We got into Cork at 11:30 am on Saturday after missing our time-slot at the berth.

We returned home yesterday Rosslare - Fishguard on a beautiful day with calm seas. We were obviously unlucky going out - I know the Cork route is nearer the Atlantic but I don't think it can be that much of an influence.

The cost of the Swansea Cork was slightly more (about £30 I think) but this was offset by reduced travelling time and fuel as we were headed for Killarney anyway. We saved an hour and a half by not having to drive to Fishguard and probably 3 hours Rosslare to Cork. As well as that, the ferry gets in to Rosslare at about 6:30 pm and then we usually stop quite close by for the first night. This way, we had our first night on the ship and we were in Killarney by 2:00 pm, even allowing for the 3 hour delay.

The ferry itself was fine. It looked as if all the communal areas such as restaurants etc had been refurbished to a high standard and were very pleasant. The cabin we had was OK - 2 bunks and a shower room. Yes it was small but it was the cheapest available and no smaller than any other ferry we have been on. It was obviously not brand spanking new but very clean and tidy.

We had an evening meal which was very good and I had breakfast - my wife was feeling a bit wobbly!!

The main bar at the stern had a superb viewing gallery right at the back behind a dance-floor. Later a huge screen came down and all present were able to watch Andy Murray's game on TV which was projected up on the screen.

The only downside was, they didn't serve Guiness!! Did have Beamish so it wasn't too bad.

All in all we were very pleased and happy with everything - apart from the weather!


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

I can give info about Wales. If you need any just pm me.

Enjoy your trip 

Debs


----------

